# How high from the floor should a RJ45 telecom jack?



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I match existing, outlet height, or whatever the customer wants.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If it's specified of course follow the spec, assuming it isn't ... I used to match the existing to make it neat and uniform, and I may still do it that way if it's a spot that needs to look nice or if it's right next to power. Most of the time nobody gives a flying f* anyways. 

Generally now I'll go by the ADA guidelines, at least 15" to the bottom or 18" to the center of the box. It may be a pretty long shot that anyone in a wheelchair will ever reach for that jack but if even one ever does, and nobody else gives a flying, why make it hard.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

However high you want it


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

sarness said:


> I match existing, outlet height, or whatever the customer wants.


The add-on/rework plan might spec a height, but if it doesn't match existing it will be rejected and it will be your fault, it won't look right either. All plans/prints issued these days all have that small print disclaimer note that basically says "field verify with owner" so you can't get an extra to change it, even though you followed the "official" build plans. Some College-Degree CAD "architect/engineer" deek-in-a-cube gets paid big bucks to cut & paste sheeyite that is completely unreliable and you get to do-it-right the first time. It amazes me that these guys can draw up plans for a site they have never even set foot on, and they think it will work.


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

If you know exactly where the equitment will be, such as on a desk, you might consider puting it nearby. That way, it is hidden better, won't get tripped over or bumped as easily, and a shorter patch cable can be used.
But in residential, matching height may be better.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Komodo said:


> How high from the floor should a RJ45 telecom jack be in a new installation?
> 
> The other rooms have a height of 12 inches.


My question to you would be, unless you have specific locations such as desk or rack heights or a spec'd height, WHY would you put them any different than what's existing?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> My question to you would be, unless you have specific locations such as desk or rack heights or a spec'd height, WHY would you put them any different than what's existing?


This is logical......why would anybody want to use logic??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

13-1/4''. That is how tall my hammer is.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 20, 2015)

All your comments are appreciated; however I blame myself for not being clear in my question. I was only trying to find out if there existed a standard, perhaps TIA standard for outlets height if it’s being added in a new construction environment. 

Does a standard exist?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

TIA, no. ADA says 15" min, 48" max.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Komodo said:


> All your comments are appreciated; however I blame myself for not being clear in my question. I was only trying to find out if there existed a standard, perhaps TIA standard for outlets height if it’s being added in a new construction environment.
> 
> Does a standard exist?


 
That's a much clearer question, much easier to answer. There is no standard. Whatever may be spec'd for the job, or whatever the existing heights are now. 

As mentioned, if its a handicap accessible building, follow the guidelines in the National Building of Canada, or the local regulations in your area concerning accessibility for disabled persons.


----------

